# عيوب اللحام - 2



## طالب التعلم (16 مارس 2009)

تحية طيبة 
التالى هو الجزء الثانى من عيوب اللحام ارجوا من الله التوفيق والأستفادة للجميع
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووور على أبداعاتك المتتالية ........


----------



## وائل عبده (11 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فيصل مطر (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز00بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد فضة (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد على الموضوع*

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة واريد منكم ان امكن , كيفية اختيار سيخ اللحام طبقا لنوع المعدن من ال api 5l :87:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يونيو 2009)

thank you.....,,,,,,,


----------



## وضاحة (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيييييييييييلا


----------



## naiem2010 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع ، والأفضل إذا كان باللغة العربية لكي يستفاد منه أكبر عدد من المهندسين والقراء.*
*عموما بارك الله فيك. *
* مع تحياتي ،،*
*د.أحمد زكي حلمي*​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*welding defects*

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة 
و اليك هذا الرابط عن عيوب اللحام
وفقك الله

see attached link
http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/welding-defect-pdf.html


----------



## zahma71 (1 يونيو 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (14 يونيو 2010)

اكرمك الله


----------



## osama20100 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور ياخى الفاضل مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## حسين كمال حسين (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا..............


----------



## عبد الصادق (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## hazim aly (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## silvr (10 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (25 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

أحسنت - بارك الله فيك


----------



## Amir Fouad (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

